# Excalibur scroll saw



## Chippygeoff (3 Apr 2013)

As many of you know I had an excalibur 21 that I had for about 3 months and then it was returned to the supplier with a shedfull of faults. I was really annoyed after paying so much for it and for so many things to go wrong, which was down to poor materials on the construction and shoddy build quality. I was looking at an American video last night at the new excalibur they have over there. The front half is totallydifferent to the excalibur I had, it had the front end of a Dewalt 788 with decent quick release clamps and a lever tension arm on the side rather than the pathetic white plastic one that was on top of the old model. I was wondering if the new excalibur was available in the UK and if so has anyone got one.


----------



## mac1012 (3 Apr 2013)

yeah I have seen that video lot better quality if I remember they are a green colour don't know if they available over here but may be worth emailing the supplier seico think they are called or something like that

Something I find puzzling is why delta no longer supply over here have you seen there us website and the scroll saws on there ? warning if you look you will want one :shock: 

mark


----------



## boysie39 (4 Apr 2013)

I spent a bit of time trying to find out about the Excalibur and on the Forums I visited the thinking seemed to be as ChippyGeoff outlined in his present post and in earlier ones on here .
It seems that the Excalibur made in Canada has the same problems as the ones at Axminster. I could not find a distributer in the UK for the Canadian manufactures .
Steve Good has a video on Youtube which runs for almost 9 mins about unboxing an Excalibur saw, Jeez it's like watching paint dry. Many complaints by posters and many positives .
Some comparisons with Hegners, as always the Americans favour what is made in the USA cannot blame them for that .But to be fair they really rate the Hegners .


----------

